# AVBS's Fall Swap Meet Nov 21, 2015 (Powder Springs, Georgia)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 12, 2015)

It's that time again,

for those of you that still have reservations about coming, it's time to make the trip.

We had folks come down from Ohio, Massachusetts, Florida, Tennessee, Alabama, North and South Caroline. All plan to be back again!

This year will be even bigger and better.

Food and restrooms are all available in the Antique mall shopping center. CVS on the corner 100 yards away.


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2015)

That orange Daytona will show up again! But I'm confused 15th or the 21st? V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 12, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> That orange Daytona will show up again! But I'm confused 15th or the 21st? V/r Shawn




The third Saturday the 21st !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 12, 2015)

I will be there,,


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 31, 2015)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 17, 2015)

I sent a stack of 200 flyers to memory lane to be sent out with all their orders from now until November 22nd! Since then tons of calls have been coming in!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 17, 2015)

My first East coast swap! Count me in!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 17, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> My first East coast swap! Count me in!




Oh yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll be at Smoopy's show in October passing out flyers, make sure you grab one if you're there!


----------



## JOEL (Sep 20, 2015)

Same week as the Moultrie car show... I'm out.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 20, 2015)

JOEL said:


> Same week as the Moultrie car show... I'm out.




That'll be a good one, have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 4, 2015)

Who's already planning to come? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 28, 2015)

Getting a good response from people around the east coast looking to come out!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 2, 2015)

Bump! This month folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll be there! Hope the weather is as nice as last year.  I'll be bringing some good parts so bring cash, I'll need money for gas and hotels! Haha


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 7, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> I'll be there! Hope the weather is as nice as last year.  I'll be bringing some good parts so bring cash, I'll need money for gas and hotels! Haha




Awesome, can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 9, 2015)

Few more weeks!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 15, 2015)

This Saturday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 16, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> I'll be there! Hope the weather is as nice as last year.  I'll be bringing some good parts so bring cash, I'll need money for gas and hotels! Haha




Just to let everyone know I've spoke with around 10-15 vendors that plan to come from out of state to the swap. Most found out about the swap on Craigslist and are not apart of any of the forums.

Several local vendors will be attending also that do not have any forum accounts.

So far looking at 20+ vendors. More will show up the day of that hadn't contacted me first.

The weather is looking great!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm there going to bring an original Orange Krate, first year Buzz Bike, a Raleigh Sports, and some parts. Will probably bring a couple old Huffmans just to look at as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 16, 2015)

Just gonna tease us, eh Shawn? Im there and have recruited 2 Charlottons to go! Stoked!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 16, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Just gonna tease us, eh Shawn? Im there and have recruited 2 Charlottons to go! Stoked!




I'm getting pretty stoked myself.

Shawn, the bikes look great. Hope someone gets a deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Nov 17, 2015)

I am trying the get Scott McCaskey to go to the meet with me so he might make it. I will be in from Texas on Friday early with nothing to do. If someone wants to show me off their collection and have me drewel on things LMK. I plan to do some serious buying of smalls so if there is something you think I might be interested in LMK, See Yall later. Kevin


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2015)

KevinM said:


> I am trying the get Scott McCaskey to go to the meet with me so he might make it. I will be in from Texas on Friday early with nothing to do. If someone wants to show me off their collection and have me drewel on things LMK. I plan to do some serious buying of smalls so if there is something you think I might be interested in LMK, See Yall later. Kevin





Replied to your comment on RRB also but if you find yourself near Dallas/powder springs area feel free to contact me and stop by.

770 548 0495

If you're coming from Texas, that means

Texas
Alabama
Georgia
Florida
Tennessee
South Carolina 
North Carolina
New York
Ohio 
Michigan 

Will all be represented at the show. If there are any others I'm missing let me know. This is just my estimate from who I have heard from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 17, 2015)

I'll be there Friday also, lookin for a hotel close to the meet.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> I'll be there Friday also, lookin for a hotel close to the meet.




I've been telling everyone sleep inn in Hiram next to movies 278. 10 minutes away from the swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2015)

Weather looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2015)

See you all in the morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 21, 2015)

Had a great time! Sold enough to pay for my trip plus a little more and that's always a good thing. Picked up a few things plus a pair of Seiss lights which made my day oh and I delivered a rusty hunk of junk bicycle for Shawn, glad to get that thing off my bike rack, haha, but I did get some thumbs up hauling it down the interstate!!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2015)

Great swap, Tyler! Thanks! We had a great time! I scored a few goodies! Always nice putting faces with names!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 21, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Had a great time! Sold enough to pay for my trip plus a little more and that's always a good thing. Picked up a few things plus a pair of Seiss lights which made my day�� oh and I delivered a rusty hunk of junk bicycle for Shawn, glad to get that thing off my bike rack, haha, but I did get some thumbs up hauling it down the interstate!!



hay don thats a rusty hunk of gold to shawn . it will be a nother one for shawn to do up .its good you got what you were looking for looks like a reel good meet .


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Larry! I got this humble pile! I went with Frank and he scored 2 bikes! Bike rides were free!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Got rid of a few more things and thanks to Don L. for bringing my latest purchase home to me. Got to see some old friends and make some new ones. Don C. is going to ride every bike I own before its over! Thanks Tyler--see ya'll next year!


----------



## npence (Nov 22, 2015)

How much was the Hiawatha arrow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2015)

npence said:


> How much was the Hiawatha arrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




EXACTLY ... How much is the Arrow .. & is it still available .. Looks killer ... great patina ...


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2015)

Had it listed at $3800 or $4600 with Deluxe parts. He wasnt taking a penny less. It is a beautiful bike! I think it is still available.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 23, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Had it listed at $3800 or $4600 with Deluxe parts. He wasnt taking a penny less. It is a beautiful bike! I think it is still available.




I offered 3500 and was told no. If I had $300 more on me it would be in my shop now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 23, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Had it listed at $3800 or $4600 with Deluxe parts. He wasnt taking a penny less. It is a beautiful bike! I think it is still available.




That is exactly what he was asking for it at Copake this past April as well. Tried my hardest to free up some $$$ at the time but fell short...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 23, 2015)

I was going to buy this bike, even sold my snub nose to pursue it...then the Robin popped up for sale I had been pursuing for years and thought it the better buy.
I also thought I would make the deal later, but it's making the rounds now at Copake and this swap getting some visibility.
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2015)

Here She be!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 24, 2015)

So what does the seller consider the "deluxe parts" for the price difference between $3800.- & $4600.- .... Is the way it's pictured above the high or lower price version ?? thanks .. Frank


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 24, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> So what does the seller consider the "deluxe parts" for the price difference between $3800.- & $4600.- .... Is the way it's pictured above the high or lower price version ?? thanks .. Frank




$3800 as pictured. I believe the deluxe was aluminum rack, guard and maybe different bars?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2015)

This is the second time I've seen the bike as well and personally I wouldn't change anything on it. As it sits its a dead original bike--why try to make it something it isn't? V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyK (Nov 25, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> This is the second time I've seen the bike as well and personally I wouldn't change anything on it. As it sits its a dead original bike--why try to make it something it isn't? V/r Shawn




Don't nobody go and put the goofy looking thick rack and big chain guard on this thing. It's perfect and original.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm digging the Pharis Snake bellies


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 2, 2015)

Shawn, you pick up that rusty monark?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes I did! I actually bought the bike off Ebay and Flat Tire delivered it to me because it was a pick-up only auction. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 3, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes I did! I actually bought the bike off Ebay and Flat Tire delivered it to me because it was a pick-up only auction. V/r Shawn




Man how did I guess haha.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 6, 2016)

I was told this show is on again for November, any specifics (dates) would be great.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm sure as we get closer Tyler will post up a flyer. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Shawn, I'm in!


----------

